

WSJ: A Stealth Attack on Capital Gains - hga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22decades+of+established+partnership+law.+It+would+single+out%22+site%3Awsj.com

======
hga
For subscribers:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870400980457530...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704009804575308981778779248.html)

A new tax that's linked to carried interest that targets VCs among others:

" _Congress has proposed a discriminatory 'enterprise value tax' on hedge
funds and other partnerships. It is a threat to any business or industry that
politicians decide is no longer popular._ "

What did VCs do to become so unpopular?

